# Dehydrated Honey



## beerwagon (Sep 3, 2014)

hey,

I'm trying to find somewhere to order dehydrated honey online. I keep seeing that its usually not 100% honey.... 

does anyone recommend any brand/style for me to put in my rub?

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## bad santa (Sep 3, 2014)

Google honey powder, or dehydrated honey, and a whole slew of places to purchase it comes up. 

Amazon, health food supplies, survival food and storage outlets, saw one that had a 25 year shelf life. Can also be purchased on a lot of BBQ rub and spice stores etc. easily available. Like I said in another thread, look for the honey* powder,* honey* dust *is a body powder, and that has a different application altogether.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 7, 2014)

Why don't you dehydrate it your self? Put it in the dehydrator till It is hard like peanut brittle. Then run it threw a blender. Keep in a sealed container as it will absorb moisture very easily. I have been kicking the idea around of replacing the brown sugar in my rub with powdered honey. I figure since I have bee's and like to make my rub. That should be the next step.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bigdru67 (Sep 25, 2014)

Walmart has had dehydrated honey in #10 cans. Haven't tried it as I have bees which supply hiney needs


----------



## flyboys (Sep 25, 2014)

BigDru67 said:


> Haven't tried it as I have bees which supply hiney needs



Doesn't that hurt?
Sorry, couldn't resist.

I use Hoosier Hill Farm honey powder in my rubs and I think it tastes good.  Got it from Amazon


----------

